# Congratz Rescuepenguin and Bettagirl



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Rescuepenguin and bettagirl just had their second daughter, congratz to the addition  Another future BCA member  lol Congratz to both of u


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats to both of you and to your daughter, whom is now a big sister!!

On a side note--- Claudia are you the stork..... this is the second birth you have brought us in a couple of days   :lol::lol:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I think Claudia hovers around delivery rooms checking to see if any of the expectant mothers are BCA members

Congrats you two. Two daughters means twice the fun, love and joy (speaking from experience here):bigsmile:

Anthony, Irene, Felicia & Isabella


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats you Stud.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats to you both!!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wonderful news! Warmest congratulations.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I escaped from the hospital for a few hours and found Claudia beat me to the announcement. The ladies may wish to sit down while I announce the birth weight.
11 lbs 5 oz. Alex delivered her with no pain killers.

Any way I need to head back to the hospital

Steve


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

congrats! (and ouch)


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my god...11 lbs? Warmest congrats to you guys on your bundle of joy.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for the congrats. Everyone is home and healthy. I do enjoy watching the reaction from women when they hear the birth weight. We are calling her Mariah. Her older sister now 4 ( her birthday is 2 days before Mariah's) is helping out a lot with her.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Oooh. Congratulations! ! No wonder you haven't been around as much. Busy hatching your own egg!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.276507,-122.833976


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Steve and Alex on Mariah's birth. Sometimes I get so caught up in my life, I don't stop and smell the roses. i wish you all the best in the new year.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats. All the best to Mariah and the whole family.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

rescuepenguin said:


> I escaped from the hospital for a few hours and found Claudia beat me to the announcement. The ladies may wish to sit down while I announce the birth weight.
> 11 lbs 5 oz. Alex delivered her with no pain killers.
> 
> Any way I need to head back to the hospital
> ...


no way !!! 11pds 5 oz , natural ..

congrats .. but no way...


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Wonderful news! Congratulations!


----------

